

Encryption “would not have helped” at OPM, says DHS official - redubbeded
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/06/encryption-would-not-have-helped-at-opm-says-dhs-official/

======
bcn
_A consultant who did some work with a company contracted by OPM to manage
personnel records for a number of agencies told Ars that he found the Unix
systems administrator for the project "was in Argentina and his co-worker was
physically located in the [People's Republic of China]. Both had direct access
to every row of data in every database: they were root. Another team that
worked with these databases had at its head two team members with PRC
passports. I know that because I challenged them personally and revoked their
privileges. From my perspective, OPM compromised this information more than
three years ago and my take on the current breach is 'so what's new?'"_

